# Google- Cayenne Pepper for IBS & Chronic Indigestion - Care2.com



## VSsupport

Telemanagement
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Cayenne Pepper for IBS & Chronic Indigestion*
*Care2.com*
Up to 10% of people stricken with Salmonella, E. coli, or Campylobacter are left with *irritable bowel syndrome*. The thought is that the transitory inflammation during the infection leads to subtle but permanent changes in the structure and function of *...*
Genetic link in *irritable bowel*<nobr>Telemanagement</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

